# Can't unscrew the bottom MagLite AA



## coppertrail (Dec 10, 2006)

I went to change the batteries in my MagLite incandescent AA light, and the battery cap won't budge. If my memory serves me correctly, I used cheap AA cells when I first got the light, and there was some liquid in the battery housing when I changed them out with Energizer cells. I'm guessing this liquid substance settled into the threads and is acting like glue.

Lesson learned: never use cheaper AA alkaline cells. 

Any suggestions from folks who may have been through this?

Thanks!


----------



## swampgator (Dec 10, 2006)

Clamp the tube in a padded vise. Use something to pad a pair of plier jaws. Twist off. If the batteries leaked it may be repairable. But for an AA minimag, you'd probably be better to just replace it.

I've cleaned up a 3D mag body that had a battery leak. It took a long time to beat the leaked cells out of the tube. Then I took a brake hone and cleaned up all the corrosion on the inside. 

BTW as a general rule take the batteries out at least once a week. It may preclude a battery from leaking but it won't sit for so long before being discovered.


----------



## speederino (Dec 10, 2006)

I used an awl in the tailcap lanyard hole to give me enough leverage to turn the tailcap off. YMMV. Had to tap the body on a board to get the batteries out. Cleaned up the threads with vinegar if I remember correctly. New batteries wouldn't fit in the tube due to corrosion; a dremel with a flex shaft (to reach deep into the body) and a grinding bit solved that problem. I probably spent more time on it than it was worth, but it does pretty good now with a nite-ize upgrade.

EDIT: Energizer cells are generally regarded as the leakier brand around here; my experience is consistent with that. If I'm going to let a light sit with batteries installed, I make sure it has coppertops. If cells are run down, I remove them immediately, even if I have no cells to replace them with at the moment. Dead cell=leaky cell.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Chuck it and buy a new one. Lesson learned!


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 10, 2006)

For $5-6 bucks @ Walmart,I'll be picking up a new one tomorrow, will salvage the good parts from my current light. 

Also, I thought I read in another thread that you should lube the threads of MagLites with vaseline? Is this just the battery cap threads, or the lamp threads as well? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## lightr07 (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if its just the battery threads that need to be lubricated but i dont think it would hurt to do the threads on the head of the mag either.

P.S If there is a home depot near by you can save your self a few dollars by picking one up while its on sale 



coppertrail said:


> For $5-6 bucks @ Walmart,I'll be picking up a new one tomorrow, will salvage the good parts from my current light.
> 
> Also, I thought I read in another thread that you should lube the threads of MagLites with vaseline? Is this just the battery cap threads, or the lamp threads as well?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 10, 2006)

What are the sale price(s) on Mags @ HD? There's one 5 min away . . .


----------



## lightr07 (Dec 10, 2006)

Maglite Mini 7.99
Maglite 4D Cell with Batteries 17.99
Maglite 3D+2AA Combo 16.99 (w/batterys)
MagLED 3AA 19.08 (Depending on your area)

These are the prices in my area but you may have diffrent prices

More info:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144054


----------

